# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Ružan početak puberteta

## Trina

Nalazim se u situaciji kad pojma nemam kako da se postavim. Moj jedanaestogodišnjak je ušao u pubertet. Fizički još ništa. Ali ponašanje mu je katastrofa. Stalno je ljut, namrgođen, na svaku moju koluta očima i mrmlja sebi u bradu (nešto tipa "šuti", "dosadna si", "ma daj prestani više"), non stop je nadrkan i bijesan. Ponaša se ko da je popio svu pamet svijeta, stalno vrijeđa, provocira i izigrava neku odraslu, opaku frajerčinu. Ja na to poludim pa kažem i što ne bi trebala pa se on rasplače...dovodi me do ludila, uopće ne znam kako reagirati na te njegoe bijesne gliste, kad je po čitave dane takav, uopće više nema faze kad je normalan. U školi je skroz popustio ove godine, ponašanje super ali ocjene katastrofa. I ne zamara se on previše s tim. 

Ja se skroz krivo postavljam, ne mogu ostati mirna, a nisam ni inače miran tip, ali jednostavno me takve u živac pa ne biram riječi. Znam da nebi trebalo to tako ali ne znam ni kako bi bilo ispravno. Pa ako sam se sad već izgubila, kako će biti kroz koju godinu? Dajte mi opišite kako ste vi rješavali takve probleme, kakva su vam djeca bila u tim godinama? Kako ste reagirali na te njihove bijesne ispade?

----------


## ana.m

Osobno ti ne mogu pomoći jer moj ima SAMO 7,5. 
Ali neka ponašanja vode ponašanju tvog sina za koju godinu. 
Suosjećam s tobom, o vjeruj mi iz dubine duša i srce i točno znam kako ti je, a kaj je najgore mislim da smo isti tip što se tiče reagiranja i ponašanja u takvim situacijama.

Pratim temu, jako me zanimaju savjeti. Općenito se dosta teško sama nosim sinovim ponašanjem i karakterom. 
Jedino kaj je on u školi dobar što se ocjena tiče, sve nas je stvarno iznenadio ugodno. Kak je i učitelj rekao: "mislim da me ništ ne sluša i ne prati, a kad ga pitam sve zna i vidim da je sve upio".

Kad bi bar mogle skupa na kavu da se izjadamo a onda skupa kod nekog dobrog savjetnika.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

I moj iz 2001. je vrlo sličan.
Kada počne s bezobraznim odgovorima, kažem mu da se tako ne razgovara i zahtijevam da ponovi pristojnim tonom i riječnikom.
Kada počne pametovati prekinem ga i kažem da nije popio svu pamet svijeta i da ja učim njega, ne on mene.
Nekad ga pošaljem u sobu i kažem da se vrati kada odluči biti pristojan, a nekada mu zabranim komp na 1 dan.

Starijeg sam, kad je bio u bijesnim fazama, znala poslati van nek šuta loptu dok ga ne prođe šiza.
Jedno vrijeme je imao i neku improviziranu vreću za udaranje.
Ponekad sam mu nudila čokoladu za smirenje...

Ne mislim da ćeš se još više pogubiti kroz koju godinu, nego ćeš (metodom pokušaja i promašaja) pronaći najbolji način rješavanja problema.

----------


## laumi

mene muče slični problemi
većinu dana uspijevam ostati skulirana i ne dam da me isprovocira
ako pretjera s bezobraštinom, dobije kaznu (npr. da ne može ići kod prijatelja)

toleriram joj okretanje očima, puhanje i sl.
ne toleriram izderavanje na MM-a i mene i lupanje vratima

a ima i dana kad sam zbog toga svega tako jadna da ne mogu doći k sebi
moram pod hitno naći neke knjige da preživimo ovo  :facepalm:

----------


## laumi

*NetkoMiOteoNick,*

----------


## Trina

netkomioteonick, dobre su ti ove ideje s ispuhivanjem. Moja najveća mana i boljka su što sama sebe ne mogu kontrolirati, planem u sekundu (a kako onda očekivati od djeteta da se kontrolira) i vrijeđam ga. Nekidan su ga brat i sestra izdali i rekli da mi je (u sobi, dok ga nisam čula) rekao da sam kravetina, glupača..svašta takvoga, na što sam mu vratila istom mjerom. Ono, sram me kad ovako napišem ali nije mi problem prosuti uvredu a vidim da to vodi još većoj negativnosti. Kad samo puknem na te njegove komentare, mrmljanja u bradu, na sve živo radi face..mislim da trenutno ne postoji rečenica koju smijem izgovoriti da on ne koluta očima i ne napravi facu. Učenje pogotovo izaziva takve reakcije. Jučer je čitanje lektire bilo uzrok svađi. Kako bi se vi postavile da dijete dobije negativnu ocjenu iz lektire..nakon toga ga tjeram da pročita tu istu lektiru a on malo čita pa dođe u dnevni gledati TV..pa mu kažem da ne može, da mora čitati, a on me moli da SAMo (obožavam ovu riječ) pogleda seriju do kraja..na moje NE MOŽE, on opet face, koluta očima, dere se..pa me moli..i ja na kraju popustim i lektira opet nije pročitana.

----------


## marta

Mi od neki dan vise nemamo TV. Dosta mi je bilo hipnotisane gomile. Gomila se malo trznila i skuzila da ja ipak mislim ozbiljno neke stvari.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Pretpostavljam da bi bilo dobro odlučiti što ćeš tolerirati, a što ne.
Kao što laumi gore napisa. Nek' koluta očima, pravi face i mrmlja u bradu - ali neka odradi što tražiš od njega.

A moraš malo i sebe preodgojiti - to su čari roditeljstva. Možete zajedno šutati loptu dok se ne smirite i nastavite razgovor.

Kažu da fizički umor odnosi ljutnju. Znači kad ti digne živac odi napravi 30 trbušnjaka i 30 čučnjeva pa tek onda odluči kako reagirati.

A ovo što si popustila  za TV i lektiru - Bože moj, nisi savršena, nije kraj svijeta, samo ne treba prečesto popuštati.

----------


## ana.m

Ne smiješ popustiti...Mene recimo isto dovodi do ludila to samo da ovo, samo da ono..nema, najavila sam što se mora i što se može. Cvili, ljuti se, i svašta nešto, ali baš me briga...E neki dan sam i ja svog poslala na igralište s loptom!  :Grin:

----------


## laumi

> Mi od neki dan vise nemamo TV. Dosta mi je bilo hipnotisane gomile. Gomila se malo trznila i skuzila da ja ipak mislim ozbiljno neke stvari.


mi ga nismo skroz ukinuli, ali TV gledamo na kapaljku 
najčešće nešto ciljano i to samo ako su svi sve napravili

mislim da je to super i za klince i za nas odrasle

*Trina,* nađi neku tehniku da si pomogneš da manje šiziš, izgorit ćeš tako, a sve to te čeka još 3 puta

----------


## marta

Mi smo ga se rijesili. Ne mogu opisat koji dobar osjecaj. 
Nema vise da udjem ujutro u dnevnu sobu a hipnotisana gomila bulji koncentrirano u neku glupost ili se mlate zbog daljinskog nakon sto su se u subotu ujutro ustali u 6:05 radi SERIJE.

----------


## eris

Trina, moja kći je skoro pa 16, a već 2 godine vodimo rat. Nekada tihi ali uglavnom bučan i bolan. Kao što je Laumi rekla, ima stvari koje tolerišem i koje ne, iako ona stalno pokušava pomjeriti granice, što joj ponekad uspije, ali se uglavnom držimo kolosjeka: škola, porodični odnosi, moral.
Prvo je počelo sa zapuštanjem higijene, kosa masna, počela da se znoji jače, razbacana i neuredna soba, odjeća zapuštena. Trebalo mi je 2 pune godine da je dovedem u red, MM je šizio, čovjek je inače od reda i čistoće, ja sam po tome tolerantnija. Sada je to ok, ne baš onako odlično, negdje između 4- i 3+ :Laughing: 
Onda su počele bubuljice, čaprkanje po licu, napravila sebi hororo nez potrebe. zatim nenormalno jedenje, gdje sam čak i na rodi tražila savjet, koje je dovelo do tolikog dobijanja na težini, da ona danas ima 173cm i jedno 79kg(neće da se vaga kada sam ja tu). Tek od prije mjesec je počela da razmišlja da je pretherala, mislim, sama je odlučila da pokuša da smanji težinu i vidim da ide pješke u školu, i da manje jede hljeb. E sada su izlasci, sve češći i sve duži, ali to je pa opet najlakše kontrolisati. Sve je praćeno galamom, svako savjetovanje, razgovor se izvrće. Često kaže: Nisam ja ti! ma šta joj to značilo. Ponekad kritikujem, ponekad opraštam, često planem, pa opet uzdahnem, gledam da joj dodatno ne zagorčavam, a ni sebi. Rekli smo ako ovo preživimo normalni, sve možemo onda. 
Mene najviše brine totalna ravnodušnost na školu(ocjebne ja držim pod kontrolom) i nedostatak ambicije i ideala. Što je najžalosnije, većina ih je takvih.
Savjet: naoružjte se strpljenjem, ne pravite se pametnim sada kada ste odrasli, budite dosljedni, i dajte im obaveze(osim školskih), dosada je vaš najgori neprijatelj. I puno, puno ih volite!

----------


## mimi 25

Ja ne spadam u ovu grupu, samo, kad razmisljam u buducnost, moram napisati da me STRAAAAAH.............

----------


## oka

> Ja ne spadam u ovu grupu, samo, kad razmisljam u buducnost, moram napisati da me STRAAAAAH.............


Xxxx

Moja se sad ponaša kao u pubertetu, nema ništa bez pregovora i
bojim se horora!

----------


## laumi

moja je teška oduvijek pa mi ovo sad nije nikakvo iznenađenje
sad barem kazne djeluju, za razliku od perioda kad je bila mlađa

----------


## Dijana

Što se TV-a tiče, ja sam mojoj 8.5g kćeri dopustila pola sata dnevno, jer ona se ne može kontrolirati. Na Nickelodeonu su sinkronizirane na hr
neke meni glupave serije , ona bi u to buljila do besvijesti da joj dam. Ovako imamo dogovor od pola sata dnevno kad može gledat što hoće i poštuje ga. 
Trenira plivanje i na tome inzistiramo jer vidim da dobro utječe na nju.

A što se ostalog tiče, znaš i sama da ga ne smiješ vrijeđati, njemu i dalje treba vodstvo, makar se pravi velik i zreo. Dogovori se s njim o pravilima ponašanja.
Nekako bi mu trebala i vratiti motivaciju za školu, najgore je kad djeci (a i odraslima) "sve postane svejedno". Puno sreće i tebi i nama svima

----------


## flopica

i moja uvijek i na sve ima neki svoj odgovor i komentar
mene to užasno, užasno smeta i opterećuje
a ima tek 8,5
i počela sam nekako ne odustajati, nego prepuštati njoj određene postupke
pa neka sama snosi posljedice
npr. ujutro za školu više neću da je opominjem i požurujem
neka zakasni i doživi frustraciju ( jer je njoj noćna mora da će zakasniti, ali u isto vrijeme ni ne žuri baš)

neka ne napiše zadaću, neću da budem ko alarm po pet puta dnevno
mučno mi je stalno nešto podsjećati, upozoravati, podsticati
ne znam *Trina* koje je rješenje
jedino staviti na ignore kad krene govoriti ružne stvari i šiziti
pa kad se smiri pokušati objasniti
uh

----------


## ani4

JA trenutno u uci imam TRI pred/pubertetlije i malu koja je daleko od puberteta, ali kupi sve bezobrazluke od brace.

Sa najstarijim je jos nekako najlakse. Ne buni se puno, a i kad se buni nije bezobrazan, ne lupa vratima. Samo se pokupi u sobu i od tamo dovikuje sto mu nije pravo, ponekad se zna rasplakati. 
Srednji je trenutno najgori, tj. najtezi. Popustio je skroz u skoli, toliko da mu visi popravni. Nikako ga natjerati da uci, samo se seta po stanu i izvodi bijesne gliste. Najvaznija mu je frizura i odjeca. STalno mu nesto nije pravo, kolutanje ocima i lupanje vratima je pod normalno. Najvise me smeta odgovaranjei raspravljanje i bezobrazan rijecnik prema braci. Prema mm i meni nije prost, jer zna da mu to nebi proslo. 
Najmladi je sav zivcan, stalno ga netko izaziva i on vraca tako da se dere, udara ili place. Taj pak pola dana provede zaleci se i cmizdrajuci.
Pa kad spojis svu trojicu skupa, dodas neprestalne tucnjave dobijes potpuni kaos. Ja sam cesto na rubu zivaca i tesko uspjevam ostati mirna. 
Uglavnom urlam, ne udaram ih, ali im znam reci nesto zbilja ruzno i prosto. Trudim se da ne psujem, ali zna mi izletiti. Posaljem ih u svoje sobe, ali cim su i na sekundu skupa opet je sve isto. Kaznim ih zabranom izlaska, komp, tv, ali nista bas ne pomaze. Zbilja su rijetki trenuci kada se dobro slazu, cak se i vani svadaju i tuku.

----------


## vertex

Nama se do sada pokazalo da kad krene neko stvarno grozno ponašanje, to nije samo do puberteta, nego postoji neki konkretni uzrok (profesorica koja mu stvara probleme, nesporazumi s prijateljima ili slično).
Važnim su se pokazali razgovori nasamo (pa se muž i ja češće razdvajamo i razdvajamo djecu), a posebno prije spavanja u krevetu.
Iznimno važnim se pokazalo da sukobe ne shvaćamo osobno i da se ne krenemo vrijeđati i bosti s njim. Nekad viče, prekida me, ne da mi do riječi, a u isto vrijeme postavlja pitanja i poziva me na red. Tad kažem da on ne želi razgovor, nego svađu i neka dođe kad bude htio razgovarati. I idem svoji poslom.
Kad vidim da neka tema nije započela dobro, pustim je za taj momenat i nastavim kasnije. Kod njega je jako dobro što je uvijek svjestan kad pretjera i ima potrebu to riješiti s nama. 
Ne istjerujem tko je u pravu, puštam mu njegove komentare i mrmljanja, ali uvrede i slično su neprihvatljive.
Općenito, nastojim biti kratka i jasna, i dramu s roditeljske strane svesti na minimum. 
To sve stvarno daje rezultate i zapravo sam baš zadovoljna (kuc-kuc da se ne ureknem).
Što se škole tiče, i on od prošle godine zauzima frajerski mot "škola je bezveze", samo što mi znamo da on zapravo tako ne misli i da mu je stalo da bude dobar. Najbolja motivacija mu je naš interes pa pokušavamo naći vremena da porazgovaramo o tome šta rade i proširimo razgovorom školske teme. Jako voli da ga ispitujemo i to mu pomaže u učenju.

----------


## čokolada

Vertex je sve nabrojala prema pravilima struke  :Cool:  :

-ne shvaćati sukob osobno (i prvo smiriti sebe!!!)
-čvrsta obrana granica
-dosljednost
-određivanje prioriteta (ne voditi 10 bitaka, nego izabrati najvažnije)
-što manje rasprave u sukobima (sve sažeti u 3 rečenice, ne držati prodike)

Ovo ja naravno samo teoretiziram i spremam se za budućnost  :Grin: .

----------


## gita75

kad je moj stariji bio u tim godinama ja sam se jednostavno prestala derat. a do tad sam bila ista ko Trina.
nije mi uopće bio problem bilo koga izvrijeđati. e onda je on počeo galamiti pa sam vidjela da ne možemo samo galamiti. ja sam prestala, a i on je ubrzo prestao.
izluđivao me, nije učio, šizio je po doma...
no negdje u tim godinama treba početi mjenjati stav prema djeci i početi s njima razgovarati kao s odraslima.
oni jednostavno više ne vide boga u vama i neće vas slušeti samo zbog činjenice da ste mama.
kazne mi nikad nisu palile previše...
i pazite da ne izgubite onu finu nit koja ih tjera da vam se povjeravaju. ako pošizite jer priznaju da su dobili 1, markirali... (nastavi niz) drugi puta će vam to sigurno prešutiti.
naravno da ih nećete hvaliti zbog takvih postupaka, ali ćete se u svakom slučaju truditi ostat smireni.
kad su bili mali koristili ste na njima time-out metodu, sad je treba koristit na sebi.

----------


## laumi

> i pazite da ne izgubite onu finu nit koja ih tjera da vam se povjeravaju. ako pošizite jer priznaju da su dobili 1, markirali... (nastavi niz) drugi puta će vam to sigurno prešutiti.


ovo je jako, jako bitno

----------


## čokolada

> kad je moj stariji bio u tim godinama ja sam se jednostavno prestala derat. a do tad sam bila ista ko Trina.
> nije mi uopće bio problem bilo koga izvrijeđati. e onda je on počeo galamiti pa sam vidjela da ne možemo samo galamiti. ja sam prestala, a i on je ubrzo prestao.
> izluđivao me, nije učio, šizio je po doma...
> no negdje u tim godinama treba početi mjenjati stav prema djeci i početi s njima razgovarati kao s odraslima.
> oni jednostavno više ne vide boga u vama i neće vas slušeti samo zbog činjenice da ste mama.
> kazne mi nikad nisu palile previše...
> i pazite da ne izgubite onu finu nit koja ih tjera da vam se povjeravaju. ako pošizite jer priznaju da su dobili 1, markirali... (nastavi niz) drugi puta će vam to sigurno prešutiti.
> naravno da ih nećete hvaliti zbog takvih postupaka, ali ćete se u svakom slučaju truditi ostat smireni.
> kad su bili mali koristili ste na njima time-out metodu, sad je treba koristit na sebi.


ovaj CIJELI post je jako bitan  :Klap:

----------


## laumi

i ovo što je gita rekla, prestati se derati (barem dok se oni deru)
kod je sad ovako - dok ona viče, ja govorim jako tiho (ali odlučno), skoro pa šapćem
ali joj moj ubojiti pogled sve govori  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> i pazite da ne izgubite onu finu nit koja ih tjera da vam se povjeravaju. ako pošizite jer priznaju da su dobili 1, markirali... (nastavi niz) drugi puta će vam to sigurno prešutiti.
> naravno da ih nećete hvaliti zbog takvih postupaka, ali ćete se u svakom slučaju truditi ostat smireni.
> kad su bili mali koristili ste na njima time-out metodu, sad je treba koristit na sebi.


Ovo izdvajam, to smo si stavili kao prioritet. 
Što se vikanja tiče, ja ponekad vičem, ali MM puno više i često je znao biti nepotrebno oštar u ophođenju s njima. Kad je on sam sa sobom riješio neke stvari, ublažio svoj temperament  i otvorenije počeo pokazivati nježnost, to se momentalno reflektiralo na njihovo ponašanje i svi uživamo u toj boljoj atmosferi.

----------


## ana.m

Jako mi se sviđa sve što ste napisale curke  :Klap: ...sad to SAMO trebati primjeniti u praksi.

Umjesto urlanja sjeti se gite i vertex... :Grin:

----------


## eris

Meni je utješno čuti iz pera forumašica da ipak nismo sami, jer sam se pobojala da nešto sa nama nije u redu. Ja ipak kažem, da od kada sam ja odlučila da prihvatim nju, takvu kakvu jest, odnos je puno bolji.

----------


## Trina

Ja sve znam u teoriji ali kad dođe do prakse, tu zahebem. Ne mogu mu dozvoliti da jednu jeidnu obavezu koju ima,školu,  ne obavlja kako treba. A pazite, radi se o natprosječno inteligentnom djetetu. Onda stalno nešto kuka, žali se, pa bi trenirao ovo, pa ono...dosad je točno 5 sportova prošao i od svega odustaje jer to nije za njega. Sad je zapeo za još jedan i ja mu nedam. pa sam najgora mama na svijetu a on je najtužnija osoba koja postoji. 

ma ne znam, samo ću reći da gubim samopouzdanje kad je majčinstvo u pitanju i da mi je njega trenutno jako teško voljeti. Koliko god to ružno zvučalo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Jako mi se sviđa sve što ste napisale curke ...sad to SAMO trebati primjeniti u praksi.
> 
> Umjesto urlanja sjeti se gite i vertex...


xx

moj 11-godišnjak je (za sad) sto put manji mrgud od trininog, odličan je u školi, nema šanse da se pojavi u školi nepročitane lektire, al ju zato čita zadnji dan. odnosno bolje reć, noć. i tako.
ono što me izluđuje je ponašanje prema sestri. koja isto nije anđeo. al neki dan sam mu rekla, daj molim te zamisli kako bi tebi bilo da te netko, i to ne bilo tko, nego netko u koga gledaš ko u boga, 24/7 govori da si glup i dosadan, lupa ti vrata ispred nosa i urla na tebe.
pa je malo stao i zamislio se. bilo mu krivo.
al s naglaskom na - malo.
onda ova njega lupa, jer mu verbalno, naravno, nije dorasla. i tako. bliski istok. 

i još nešto sam kod sebe primijetila.
a to je da stvarno ne podnosim te mrgude.
to mom karakteru jednostavno ne paše. 
deri se, plači, zahtjevaj, pregovaraj, prigovaraj, buni se,  - bilo što. al kad ga vidim na kauču smrknutog pite boga radi čega, bez volje (s time da to nije ovako često kako piše trina), bez ikakve mogućnosti razgovora,  automatski mi u želucu nervoza. 
ne mogu to. nervira me. 
a ako bude toga i više, a postoje sve pretpostavke da bi moglo biti, moram naći neko rješenje.

----------


## cvijeta73

trina, to kod tebe periodički, ovaj je već drugi koga je teško voljeti, prvo ona bezobrazna mala sad narogušeni predpubertetlija   :Grin:   :Love: 

joj, a znate što je meni super.
sad mi je palo na pamet kako smo počeli pisati o pubertetskim/predpubertetskim problemima. slična ekipa. prije pet godina sam pisala o cicanju i tantrumima. baš je to lijepo.  :Heart:

----------


## ani4

I meni je lakse kad vidim da nismo jedini i da drugi imaju takve probleme. A kroz pricu sa prijateljicama vidim da se svi manje vise bakcu sa istim problemima, bez obzira imaju li decke ili curice.
A valjda ce proci...

----------


## trampolina

Jako korisni savjeti, primjenjivi u stvari na sve uzraste, hvala cure!

Sjećam se kako je mene mama stiltala u doba najžešćih horm.promjena-jednostavno mi je objasnila što mi se to događa i do kad će trajati. Kod mene je izgleda upalila racionalizacija. Što naravno ne znači da nismo imale trenutaka i trenutaka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

ani, meni odmah lakše kad vidim tvoj potpis  :Grin:   :Naklon:

----------


## laumi

ovo mrgudovanje i mene ubije u pojam

i točno kužim kad Trina kaže da joj je trenutno teško voljeti sina
meni se sve smrkne kad se gđica ujutro digne jer znam da ćemo opet imati beskonačno navlačenje, pregovore i durenje  :Predaja: 

pa još onda kad mlađi krenu sa svojim šizama, osjećam se ovako  :Joggler:   :Sick:

----------


## Storma

i moja (nepunih 7) je u pubertetu. trudim se biti smirena i razumna. dosadno joj je, ne zna sto bi od sebe (nadam se da ce skola pomoci), koluta ocima, vice, bezobrazna je, udara, otresa se...
MM je inace drecavac, i vidim kako je pokupila neke njegove obrasce. ukazem joj na to i ne svida joj se.
ona je oduvijek zahtijevno dijete, tantumasica, cendravica, osjetljiva pa je meni ovo samo nastavak. cak mislim da idemo na bolje jer joj napokon mogu nesto objasniti tj. sada moze shvatiti poantu :D jos da manja malo stasa i mislim da je najgore proslo :Smile: )))

----------


## Joe

> kad je moj stariji bio u tim godinama ja sam se jednostavno prestala derat. a do tad sam bila ista ko Trina.
> nije mi uopće bio problem bilo koga izvrijeđati. e onda je on počeo galamiti pa sam vidjela da ne možemo samo galamiti. ja sam prestala, a i on je ubrzo prestao.
> izluđivao me, nije učio, šizio je po doma...
> no negdje u tim godinama treba početi mjenjati stav prema djeci i početi s njima razgovarati kao s odraslima.
> oni jednostavno više ne vide boga u vama i neće vas slušeti samo zbog činjenice da ste mama.
> kazne mi nikad nisu palile previše...
> i pazite da ne izgubite onu finu nit koja ih tjera da vam se povjeravaju. ako pošizite jer priznaju da su dobili 1, markirali... (nastavi niz) drugi puta će vam to sigurno prešutiti.
> naravno da ih nećete hvaliti zbog takvih postupaka, ali ćete se u svakom slučaju truditi ostat smireni.
> kad su bili mali koristili ste na njima time-out metodu, sad je treba koristit na sebi.


ovo ću si isprintati i zalijepiti na zid, jako dobro sročeno

----------


## Storma

hocu reci, meni je najtezi period kad su mali, ne znaju reci sto ih muci, treba ih teglit i davat im cicu stoput dnevno/nocu. sad s obje mogu razgovarati. i mislim da je velika prednost sto ja njihovo ponasanje i nase sukobe nikad ne shvacam... hmmm...osobno. 
ne ragovaramo puno kad se nesto dogodi, vec je uhvatim kad je dobre volje pa joj u par jednostavnih recenica objasnim. trudim se dogovarati se s njima sto je vise moguce, jedino sto se ona nikad ne bi drzala svog dijela dogovora.

----------


## Storma

ovo sto gita kaze - ja imam jednostavno pravilo koje glasi, otprilike "reci sto si napravio i nista ti nece bit". i toga se drzim. stogod napravile, ako dodu i kazu, uzdahnem, i kazem, ok idemo rijesiti. sve cesce same prijavljuju svoje svinjarije (dosad su tuzakale jedna drugu).
i jos jedno pravilo "reci mi tocno sto je bilo ili kako jesi da ti mogu pomoci". provukla sam pricu kroz par dobrih primjera iz okoline i naucile su da je vazno reci meni sto ih muci i da nema skrivanja (anita je sklona presucivanju kada zna da je kriva ili kad misli da je). u biti, vise radim na njihovom prepoznavanju vlastitih osjecaja i uzroka emotivnih stanja nego sto ih nesto "odgajam". uzimam sebe i MM-a kao primjere dobrih i losih stvari. dajem djeci za pravo da nam kazu sto im kod nas smeta i radimo na ispravljanju negativnih obrazaca ponasanja. 
sve ovo jos i vise vrijedi za teenagere.
osvrnut cu se na dio o voljenju ili nevoljenju djeteta. dijete uvijek volis, ali ne volis neko *ponasanje*. probajte im to bas tako reci. ponudite da cete vi poraditi na necemu sto njih smeta. oni moraju znati sto ocekujete no jednako tako da su voljeni takvi kakvi jesu.

----------


## winnerica

Dobro došle u klub!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Laughing: 

Da vas sve razveselim i utješim - pubertet sam preživjela i da - ima mu kraja!!!  :Grin: 

Sad imam maturanta od preko 17 g. i vidim da sam najbolje stvari učinila u odgoju kad mu nisam puno nešto tupila, kad sam ga pustila da proba sam (i loše prođe u tome ak treba), kad sam komunicirala s njim bez nabijanja osjećaja krivnje, kad sam bila fleksibilna i ono najvažnije - kad se nisam svađala (al to je bila full samodisciplina). Evo, kod mene je dobro prošlo i upalilo je, nadam se da će i vama!  :Love:

----------


## winnerica

> hocu reci, meni je najtezi period kad su mali, ne znaju reci sto ih muci, treba ih teglit i davat im cicu stoput dnevno/nocu. sad s obje mogu razgovarati. i mislim da je velika prednost sto ja njihovo ponasanje i nase sukobe nikad ne shvacam... hmmm...osobno. 
> ne ragovaramo puno kad se nesto dogodi, vec je uhvatim kad je dobre volje pa joj u par jednostavnih recenica objasnim. trudim se dogovarati se s njima sto je vise moguce, jedino sto se ona nikad ne bi drzala svog dijela dogovora.


Ovo je ono što sam opisala u svom postu gore! U kratkim crtama, kad je raspoložen, kad sam dođe i pričao bi: e onda uhvati priliku i ne dulji, ne zamaraj...  :Smile:  Storma, odličan pristup!

----------


## ana.m

> i još nešto sam kod sebe primijetila.
> a to je da stvarno ne podnosim te mrgude.
> to mom karakteru jednostavno ne paše. 
> deri se, plači, zahtjevaj, pregovaraj, prigovaraj, buni se, - bilo što. al kad ga vidim na kauču smrknutog pite boga radi čega, bez volje (s time da to nije ovako često kako piše trina), bez ikakve mogućnosti razgovora, automatski mi u želucu nervoza. 
> ne mogu to. nervira me. 
> a ako bude toga i više, a postoje sve pretpostavke da bi moglo biti, moram naći neko rješenje.


Joooj da, ja isto ovako... Najbolje je bilo kad sam jednom došla po nejga u školu i veli učiteljica kak je zbog nečeg plakao i kak je cijeli dan bio mrgud. I ja ga pitam zakaj je plakao a on će meni "Neeeeeeeeeee, nisam plakao, nije istina", sav se izbečio. A onda sam ga pitala zakaj je bio mrgud "A, to jesam, to je istina" I kaj da mu velim?


Ja baš volim biti s njima, ići svuda družiti se, ali kad se sjetim njega namrgođenog i zanovjetavog, jaooo...
Pa kad krene, kupi mi ovo, kupi mi ono, pa bili neadvno u Areni, dogovorili se kaj će dobiti, dobio, pa naknadno vidio nekakav sladoled u kuglicama, pa oće tooooooo, pa otišli na drugu stranu na bus, pa kad je skužio da ne bu dobio, faca za ubit se, plač i izjava "Ti si kriva kaj sam ja sad gladan"...I ne posustaje, kao pijavica je, jao meni što mene još čeka  :facepalm:

----------


## winnerica

Ana, privikni se da će se dečko počet mjenjati; moj je imao napadaje bijesa; 20 min. prije toga bubica koja s mamom ide u dućan, ovo-ono... Nije ni njima lako. Jednostavno, više sam ja bila u problemu jer mi je bilo teško shvatiti da to više nije ono moje malo dijete, bar ne isto...

----------


## Jurana

ova tema mi je sjela ko melem na ranu

----------


## marta

Ja crknem od smijeha na svaki post u kojem se javljaju neki sedmogodisnjaci i osmogodisnjakinje za koje se tvrdi da su u pubertetu. :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

> Ja crknem od smijeha na svaki post u kojem se javljaju neki sedmogodisnjaci i osmogodisnjakinje za koje se tvrdi da su u pubertetu.


Ma ja ne tvrdim da je on u pubertetu, ali već je sad teško s njim što da očekujme za koje 3 godine?

I da, samo se ti nama smij!  :Razz:

----------


## Storma

ja se nadam da ce se ova moja u pubertetu smirit :D

----------


## Storma

nego, koliko mi je zao nas, jos vise mi je zao njih. nisu ni oni sretni sami sa sobom kad su takvi.

----------


## Storma

mislim, da je ona takva, musicava, sretna ja bi rekla oke. nego kad vidim koliko ju muce te njene oscilacije i osjecaji s kojima ne zna na kraj, zbilja suosjecam.

----------


## Joe

> nego, koliko mi je zao nas, jos vise mi je zao njih. nisu ni oni sretni sami sa sobom kad su takvi.


baš tako, mislim da toga trebamo biti svjesni svaki put kad krenu s tim ponašanjem.

marta, jel smijem ja sa devetogodišnjakinjom?  :Saint:  a i učiteljica mi je potvrdila da se vide promjene u ponašanju :certifikat:

slažem se da je 7 ili 8 godina još rano

----------


## eris

Ja ću dodati ko maja mama kda joj je kao razrednici jednog djeteta, došao roditelj, koji je sinov veliki ispad u školi pravdao riječima: Znate profesorice, pa njemu je 16, on je u pubertetu! na što je moja mama odgovorila(nas troje djece): Znate, gospodine, ja sam već 25 godina u pubertetu, i to jeste period, ali nikako ne može biti opravdanje!

----------


## maria71

radim s   interesnom populacijom, teški su ,ali s vremenom se skuliraju. strpljenja , trpljenja, granica i dosljednosti .

----------


## Jurana

> ja se nadam da ce se ova moja u pubertetu smirit :D


Tako i ja :naivka:

----------


## Peterlin

Evo i mene na ovom topicu.... 

Nije lako toj djeci, a bome ni nama. Moji dečki ulaze u pubertet, a ja u klimakterij  :Grin: ! Nije to ni loše, mogu ih dobro razumjeti (bar JA tak mislim). 

Trudim se što manje se uzrujavati oko nebitnih stvari (jučer su ostavili nepospremljene krevete, nisam digla galamu).

Meni se pokazalo dobrim svesti očekivanja na nekoliko bitnih stvari (pristojne ocjene u redovnoj i glazbenoj školi, osobna higijena, obavještavanje gdje su i s kim ako odlaze iz kuće, pristojnost u komunikaciji - tu sam kao laumi, toleriram puhanje, ali ne i izderavanje, gledam nekako da ne maltretiramo jedni druge). Oni imaju svoje sitne obveze koje se uglavnom svode na brigu 

Isto, dobro mi se pokazalo povećanje razine odgovornosti u smislu "Možeš li sam otići prijatelju na rođendan? Mi bi išli nekamo drugamo..." To je dobro dočekano. 

Ono što sam shvatila da ne valja (a isto se nasadim, mogla bih više pripaziti) je dizanje glasa i postavljanje s visoka - to po principu osnovnoškolske fizike istog trena izaziva protureakciju i treba izbjegavati. Trudim se, iako ne uspijem baš uvijek. Ne sjetim se dovoljno brzo da oni više nisu bebe i da im takav komunikacije ne paše (ni ne daje rezultate). Ono na što još nisam ponosna je nabiranje nosa i kritiziranje (npr. kad mi ostave suđe od doručka do popodne na stolu). 

***

Trina, treba imati u vidu da se tvoja obitelj još uvijek navikava na prinovu (iako se nije jučer rodila) a baš kod veće djece zna se dogoditi da reakcija bude malo odgođena.... Znaju oni kad te treba pustiti na miru (doba dok je mala drečala) a kad si sposobna da izađeš na kraj i s njihovim pubertetskim mušicama... Sve će biti dobro. Sretno!

----------


## piplica

Kod nas je svaki dan bojište, mi postavljamo granice, on čini sve da ih pomakne,
obično njurga, svađa se, galami, šizi, pa se skulira. Meni se čini da najbolje pomaže ignoriranje, ne njega osobno, nego tih nepoželjnih ponašanja. Kada ne postiže apsolutno nikakvu reakciju ludovanjem, prestane to činiti. Zapravo slično kao kod dvogodišnjaka i tantruma.  :Grin: 
MM ponekad kaže da tek sada kužim zašto britanci daju djecu u internate.  :Saint: 
U školi je odličan, tu nas spašava njegova ambicija,
zapravo mu se ništa ne da, on bi najradije kruha bez motike, ali mora jer mu je uspjeh jako važan.
Ponašanje u školi mi je isto dobro, kaže razrednica da se nekada malo zabrblja, ali na opomenu odmah prestane, nemaju s njime nikakvih problema.
Trina, nema ti druge, nego žiFce u frižider, pa ako poludiš ponekad, nema veze, samo nemoj da pucaš svaki dan, niti zbog tebe niti zbog njega.
Što se škole tiče, probaj mu pomoći, možda on niti ne zna kako da uči.
 Naučite jednu lekciju zajedno, podvuci mu ono najvažnije, napravite malu shemu sa par najvažnijih teza da lakše upamti, pa mu reci neka potom sam tako obradi sljedeću lekciju, a ti ga poslije ispitaj. 
To ti je možda i način da se malo zbližiš sa njime.

----------


## piplica

E, da, i moj stalno maltretira brata.  Ovaj je manji, slabiji, sporiji, ali je skužio da se bolje dere, pa igra na tu kartu, uglavnom urlači non-stop. A ima neku frekvenciju glasa koja para uši.
 Pre-stra-šno.  :Rolling Eyes: 




> nema šanse da se pojavi u školi nepročitane lektire, al ju zato čita zadnji dan. odnosno bolje reć, noć. 
> .


Na koga li je...  :Grin:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Fenomenalno ovo nize citirano!!! 


> Vertex je sve nabrojala prema pravilima struke  :
> 
> -ne shvaćati sukob osobno (i prvo smiriti sebe!!!)
> -čvrsta obrana granica
> -dosljednost
> -određivanje prioriteta (ne voditi 10 bitaka, nego izabrati najvažnije)
> -što manje rasprave u sukobima (sve sažeti u 3 rečenice, ne držati prodike)
> 
> Ovo ja naravno samo teoretiziram i spremam se za budućnost .

----------


## Maka

*Trina* ja mislim da ti tu nema puno vajde od nerviranja i nema filozofskog rješenja (kao - koji je njegov problem, kako prić i riješit, a da svi budu happy - bla bla), jednostavno prolazi kroz fazu ispitivanja granica do kojih može ić sa svojim negodovanjem jer je puno samosvjesniji i zna da osim mame ima još milijun izvora informacija i zanimacija koje ga pritom ne pilaju sa time da previše 'visi na kompu', domaćim radom, ocjenama, ponašanjem, kućnim zadacima itd itd...
To će tako bit neko vrijeme i gotovo. 

Probaj ga iznenadit nečim 'kool' što ne bi očekivao s tvoje strane, al opet ne pretjeruj i s tim (nemoj tetovirat orla na leđa xD), i ne daj da stvari izmaknu kontroli, da postane ružno, jer u pubertetu su svi nepredvidivi (ovo je sve evenđelje po Maki, moje vlastito iskustvo, iako mi je 33, dobro se sjećam tog perioda i još se neke stvari vuku između mene i stare  :facepalm:  - manje kontrole je nekad ustvari više. Predaj se  :Predaja:  ponekad, da misli da je pobijedio. 
Opet će doć za stol jest hranu koja mu se poklanja - i toga je svjestan isto. Tako da je to situacija di iz klinca u kući polako nastaje odrasla osoba - nepovratno! 

SRETNO !!!  :Bye:

----------


## Trina

ajmeeee što je to sve komplicirano. Pa i ja sam još u pubertetu. aaaaa

----------


## ana.m

> ajmeeee što je to sve komplicirano. Pa i ja sam još u pubertetu. aaaaa


 :Laughing: 

Evo danas sam lijepo u školi dobila smješkiće unazad 2 mjeseca o vrlom ponašanju mog nepubertetlije

Sve samo tužni crveni smajlići, di koji smješan žuti i tu i tam koji zeleni koji nije nešto kako učiteljica kaže (učiteljica iz boravka). U to ponašanje ulazi gluširanje kad bi se trevbalo biti na miru, plač bez razloga, psovanje  :Shock: , svađanje, naguravanje.
I iako o tome tupimo cijelu godinu on dva dana bude ok, pa po svom. 
Ono što em šokiralo je psovanje jer nije dijete koej je ikad psovalo, ma što da je čuo od mene...
I sad pitam ja njega od kuda mu to, kakvo je to psovanje koje on to psovke zna. Kaže on "glupane, kvragu isl." Hm, da li je na to mislila učiteljica ne znam, pitat ću je.
Ali pao je dogovor da ima tjedan dana praćenja ponašanja i ako se to popravi vraćamo u upotrebu komp i euromaniu, do tada je zabrana. 
I danas seka poslije ručka izlazi iz kuhinje, a on dobaci za njom, ali više sebi u bradu "Debela svinjo"  :Shock:  :facepalm:  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Mi se tak ne razgovaramo, pretpostavljam da je sve to iz škole...

----------


## Trina

Moj je super ponašanja u školi i općenito vani, svima nešto pomaže, uskače kad treba, nije mu problem fizički rad oko kuće..ma super je što se toga tiče. Već sam negdje rekla da njega sve babe iz mjesta obožavaju jer je svima bar jednom nešto pomogao. I kući radi sve to mu se da, voli s ocem oko broda, a inače stalno nešto rastavlja, sastavlja, stalno koristi alate, sklapa nekakva auta (prava, na koje može sjesti i voziti se guranjem, nešto ko naše stare balinjere ako se ko sjeća), majstor je i nešto takvoga bi mu stvarno trebala biti profesija u budućnosti, ne znam u što da ga usmjeravam, samo dajte prijedloge. Ali lijen za učiti i gotovo. Ja moram priznati da imam gadnu averziju prema školi, čitavu osnovnu sam tupila materi da idem u školu samo zbog nje, da je ne osramotim i zato što njoj to toliko znači. Srednja je prošla ok radi super društva. A na kraju sam skoro i faks završila (apsolvent sam već sto godina) ali uvijek imam taj neki grč, mrzim školu, školovanje, edukacije, profesore, nastavnike....nikad to nisam pokazivala pred djecom ali možda je mali skupio mamine gene. A što ću, ne mogu pobjeći od sebe same. 


Cvijeta, moja kćer je teškog karaktera, jako, jako teškog karaktera. I od nje mi je za očekivati tako neke bijesne gliste, nevezano za pubertet ili ne (iako ej ona još mala beba prema njemu a godinu dana je mlađa). S njom je teško. Ali s njim nije niakd bilo nešto ekstra naporno. Pa me snašlo. (ona je mali egoista, princeza na zrnu graška, buduća političarka, tiranin :Grin:  ali ja je obožavam takvu kakva je i prihvatila sam je. i svašta od nje očekujem)

----------


## Felix

> Nije lako toj djeci, a bome ni nama. Moji dečki ulaze u pubertet, a ja u klimakterij ! Nije to ni loše, mogu ih dobro razumjeti (bar JA tak mislim).


loool

daleko smo jos od puberteta, ali pratim vas, posebno stormu.

----------


## Storma

felix :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

U roditeljstvu a i općenito u životu sve se svodi da mijenjamo i radimo na sebi. Roditeljstvo izvuče najbolje, ali bome i najgore iz nas. Kad bi prije čula, vidila roditelje da urlaju na djecu mislila sam si pa kojeg vraga ih imaju kad nemaju strpljenja za njih, a sad sve češće uhvatim sebe kako vikom nadjačavam njih, pa si misli m da i moji susjedi isto misle za mene. Prije nego sam postala trostruka mama mislila sam si da sam baš cool, smirena, staložena, stabilna a sad znam da samu sebe nisam dobro poznavala. 

Iako su moja djeca još mala, znam da će pubertet brzo zakucati i samo se nadam da ću kroz ove godine dok rastu i ja rasti kao osoba i raditi na sebi i svojim lošim stranama,   pa ću se lakše nositi s dječijim burama i pomoći im da upoznaju sebe. 

Mislim da nam u pubertetu dodu na naplatu sve greške i krivi postupci koje smo radili s djecom,svako kršenje njihova integriteta i granica,  i strah me malo jer se toga već skupilo.

----------


## pikula

> Isto, dobro mi se pokazalo povećanje razine odgovornosti u smislu "Možeš li sam otići prijatelju na rođendan? Mi bi išli nekamo drugamo..." To je dobro dočekano.


Na ovo sam odmah pomislila kad sam pročitala početni post. Naravno peterlin je to već sročila bolje nego što bih ja mogla. 
Samo instinktivno znam da mi sin sve češće ima neke faze kad si mora biti važan, baš si mora bit gazda ili postane nemoguć, živi dišpet kad mi to ne skužimo na vrijeme, a inače je legalist, pravdoljubiv, s njim dogovor kuću gradi, ali ako fulamo poantu u krivom baš se vidi da mu je sve onda palo u vodu. Nije još u pubertetu, ali nazire se to sve češće.

----------


## pikula

hm, htjel bih napisati nešto inspirativno, zadnje dvije godine radim između ostalog i s navedenim pubertetskim uzrastom, koliko god kukaju, namrgođeni ili antiprotivni bili, kad se za neku ideju zagriju budu odjednom prava djeca, zaigrani  i veseli, a kad im se da na važnosti da izraze svoje mišljenje i kad ih se sluša postanu mudri i zreli ko mali mali učenjaci. Nije lako u isto vrijeme držati granice i pravila ponašanja i pogađati njihove interese, ali iskreno ja najbolje prolazim kad ljestvicu postavim visoko. Traži ispriku i korekciju za svaku nepristojnost međusobno ili prema meni, pa čak i došaptavanje ili kolutanje očima, dosadna sam oko toga da preuzmu odgovornost i inicijativu. Ponekad se čini kao da guram kamen uzbrdo, a onda su odjednom presretni što je aktivnost uspjela i što su se divno zabavili/naučili i uvijek me ugodno iznenade njihove iskrene reakcije, a imaš osjećaj u procesu da bi radije jeli žive mrave nego te poslušali...

----------


## Bubica

nama je, za sada, najkriznije bilo u 4. razredu, sada je recimo dosta stabilniji...Ono sto je meni najteze prihvatiti je njegova grozna upornost. Grozna, jer se ne odnosi na npr. upornost u postizanju nekog zadatka negp upornost u ishodjenju onoga sto zeli. On ce 1000 puta pitati, provjeriti da li smo popustili, naporan je do boli...

ono sto meni pomaze jest da definitivno njegovo ponasanje i prigovore ne dozivljavam osobno (tu je MM puno tanji) i sto sam otpustila njegovu skolu...B nije u skoli kakav bi ja zeljela da bude, dugo mi je trebalo da si to poslozim u glavi, skola je zapravo jedini izvor nasih (mojih i njegovih) svadja. Pred par mjeseci sam otpustila, podsjetim ga, pratim ali ne kontroliram vise, rijetko ga ispitujem (on nikada nema potrebu za time), zakljucila sam da je bolje sada mu prepustiti brigu o skoli nego sve vise i vise zivaca trositi na nju...Ocjene su mu izmedju 4 i 5, vidjet cemo sto ce prevagnuti (iako je meni grozan prosjek 4.5 i zapravo bi volila da prodje s 4 a ne da opet dobi potvrdu da i s nezainteresiranoscu u konacnici moze proci s 5).

----------


## winnerica

Evo da se malo pohvalim, a da vas s manjom djecom utješim...

Moj prvijenac je maturant, ovu zadnju godinu prolazi s vrlo dobrim uspjehom (iznenadio je sam sebe, a i nas jer nije od velikih škola), na praksi bio najbolji između 3 kolege (šef im je dao plaću - njemu najveću + dao mu je još 100 kn iz svog novčanika jer se najviše trudio!), onda iznenađenja još: hoće upisati višu školu  :Smile:  Preživjela sam norijadu neki dan, strahovala sam cijeli dan jer su svi nekud rano ujutro odjurili, već u 7,30... Došao je doma u pristojno vrijeme, slao mi sms par puta kroz dan gdje je i kako je da ne brinem (nemreš vjerovat!), trijezan (veli da mu alkohol nije pasao, popio 1 pivu), normalan... Hvala Bogu, mislim da sam za sad uz dosta sreće uspjela napraviti o.k. posao...

----------


## cvijeta73

> hm, htjel bih napisati nešto inspirativno, zadnje dvije godine radim između ostalog i s navedenim pubertetskim uzrastom, koliko god kukaju, namrgođeni ili antiprotivni bili, kad se za neku ideju zagriju budu odjednom prava djeca, zaigrani  i veseli, a kad im se da na važnosti da izraze svoje mišljenje i kad ih se sluša postanu mudri i zreli ko mali mali učenjaci. Nije lako u isto vrijeme držati granice i pravila ponašanja i pogađati njihove interese, ali iskreno ja najbolje prolazim kad ljestvicu postavim visoko. Traži ispriku i korekciju za svaku nepristojnost međusobno ili prema meni, pa čak i došaptavanje ili kolutanje očima, dosadna sam oko toga da preuzmu odgovornost i inicijativu. Ponekad se čini kao da guram kamen uzbrdo, a onda su odjednom presretni što je aktivnost uspjela i što su se divno zabavili/naučili i uvijek me ugodno iznenade njihove iskrene reakcije, a imaš osjećaj u procesu da bi radije jeli žive mrave nego te poslušali...


ovo je tako istinito.

----------


## cvijeta73

winnerice, bravo!

bubice, tvoj je peti?

----------


## pikula

winnerice, svaka čast i tebi malenom. Nas su hvala Bogu, za vrijeme norijade odveli izvan ZG na školski izlet pa nismo bili utakvoj napasti, ali vjerujem da je jako teško odljeti takvoj masi.
Glede povjerenja- mudrujem ja tu na forumu, a danas mi dijete jauče i zapomaže da ne može rolati u novim rolama i mi ga hrabrimo, objašnjavamo, nagovaramo, pregledavamo role, ali u principu došli smo se rolat i zapravo ni ja ni MM ne razmišljamo uopće o odustajanju, koji sebičnjaci!, i polako gubimo živce i počnemo se malo sprdat i smijat, onako sve ufino, ali ipak. On sve šuti i trpi, odustao od žaljenja i vuče se oko Jaruna zadnjim snagama. Ja (sramoto moja) poludim i odjurim do auta jer mi je dosta natezanja s njim. I dovuku se oni napokon i meni nešto sumnjivo kad sam ugledala zajapureno dijete, i ipak mi dođe do mozga da mi dijete trenira koješta i izdrži bez beda sportski kamp i da ne može biti samo tako ili je bolestan ili su role ipak smeće. Probam ja role i naravno govno u obliku rola. Sve izgleda dobro čak i na dodir totalno zavarava, ali totalni lažnjak, ne ide,jednostavno u tome ne možeš rolati. Da nema nogu ko ja tko zna do kad bih ja njega uvjeravala da sabotira obiteljski izlet! Meni je došlo da plačem. I jesam. Tako mi je bilo žao. Ne znam da li isprike mogu popraviti štetu. On je rekao da mu je samo važno da sad znamo da je bio u pravu, ali bojim se da smo dali jednu užasnu lekciju o tome da kad ti nešto ne ide u životu da se ne jadaš mami i tati ako su se oni namjerili na rolanje npr. Dakle ovo je post o sebičnim roditeljima u pubertetu koji moraju hitno odrasti prije nego im dijete ozbiljnije zađe u isti. :ušiprekoglave:

----------


## winnerica

Pikula, i mi smo to prošli i prolazimo isto, skužila sam da se bitno jasno i glasno ispričati djetetu, to je bio ključ svih takvih stvari; posuti se pepelom, priznat na glas svoju pogrešku i obećat u buduće vjerovati mu. To im je jako važno.

----------


## Bubica

> winnerice, bravo!
> 
> bubice, tvoj je peti?


je, moj je 5.

----------


## Beti3

> ja se nadam da ce se ova moja u pubertetu smirit :D


Aha, 100% će biti tako. Za pet godina sjeti se ovog posta. 
Ali, da se može preživjeti pubertet, može se. I iz njega i roditelji i dijete izaći sasvim OK. 
Uz puno ljubavi, uvažavanja djeteta kao osobe koja postaje odrasli i ravnopravan član obitelji, uz pravila oko bitnih stvari, a tolerancije oko nebitnih.

Bitno je da dijete uvijek zna da ste tu za njega ma kakav problem imao. A naprave i pametnih stvari, ali i glupostiiii. Skuteri (vlastiti ili tuđi, svašta oni mogu voziti), piće, ljubavi sretne i nesretne, jedinice, izostanci, lijenost-beskrajna, hrana-uf...

Pa budi pametan. Ali, to je život, treba vidjeti kako sa kojim djetetom. I stalno pokazivati da ih voliš bez obzira koliko vičeš, braniš im, koliko te izluđuju kolutanjem očima.

I sve to do nekih 15-16 kod dječaka nije ništa. Najgore tek tada slijedi. Ali i najbolje. Od vašeg malog dečkića nastane velik, snažan muškarac koji se brije, kojeg gledate podignuvši glavu, kojeg cure gledaju podignuvši glavu.
Ma, lijepo je biti mama.

----------


## cvijeta73

ajme pikula, sori, al umrla sam od smijeha kad sam čitala tvoj post  :Laughing: 
tako smo mi jednom jadnoga J napali da ne želi skijati, a njemu bile male pancerice. za broj manje.  :Rolling Eyes: 
ma sve je to za ljude, važno je ovo što ste rekli, pokriti se ušima, priznati grešku, i ajmo dalje. meni je to ok, da vidi da roditelji - griješe. nisu bezgrešni. 

a što se tiče maturanata, ma genijalni su bili, svo zlo s dvije pive više...

----------


## flopica

meni sve ovo o uvažavanju, puno ljubavi, strpljenju itd. sad iz ove perspektive zvuči tako utopistički
ne velim da stvarno to nije tako, pogotovo mamama koje su prošle i govore iz iskustva
ali meni se sad to tako čini
a moja nije još ni zakoračila u pubertet, nego eto to je ona
čini mi se kao da sva moja ljubav i uvažavanje i tolerancija i razgovori ničemu ne služe
a možda sam samo ja u lošoj fazi, moguće

----------


## marta

flopice i meni se ponekad cini da je to sve u vjetar, ali onda kad gledam djecu u interakciji s drugim ljudma, shvatim da sam zapravo jako zadovoljna. je, kod kuce bi moglo biti bolje, ali to je valjda teren na kojem se oni osjecaju dovoljno sigurno i opusteno, pa onda pretjeraju. i sve probleme na koje smo naisli putem smo nekako rijesili. iako mi se cinilo da ce to rjesavanje trajati, zapravo je bilo dovoljno podsjetiti ih na neke stvari i sve bi se opet dovelo u red.

----------


## Jurana

Marta, nemam pubertetliju, ali potpisujem tvoj post.

Flopice, ne zaboravi da je tvoja kći dobila sestru. Neko vrijeme joj daj i stišći zube.

----------


## flopica

ma htjela bih sama sebe utješiti ali mi baš ne ide
istina da je nama svima u kući nakon 8 godina beba preokrenula život
međutim, sasvim dobro to hendlamo, a ova prva imam osjećaj da čak i manipulira s nama
jer je shvatila koliko se trudimo da se ne osjeća zapostavljeno i sve te spike
i naprosto je podivljala zadnjih mjeseci
i sve, al baš sve moram reći 3 ili više puta
a ona uvijek ima svoj odgovor, svoje viđenje situacie, neko svoje tumačenje
i mene to ubijaaaaaaaaa
da mi je samo jednom dnevno doživjeti da me posluša od prve
i da to napravi šutke

----------


## marta

Malo mi se tesko vraatiti u to vrijeme kad sam imala dvoje djece, al napravila sam tu gresku da sam previse brinula o tome kako ce A prihvatiti L. U medjuvremenu sam shvatila da se ne treba njima nista posebno dodvoravati zbog sestre ili brata, samo treba uvaziti njihov (los) osjecaj u vezi toga. Al taj trud da se ne ostavlja zapostavljeno ima mi puno vise smisla kad je malo dijete u pitanju, jer najcesce ne moze jasno izraziti svoje osjecaje i potrebe. Ovi stariji mogu se sami izraziti. Ja pokusavam sve hendlati kao i prije, sto naravno da nije moguce, ali oni me sam i najbolje upozore kad (ako) ih zapostavim. Al ne radim vise nikakve posebne stilske figure u vezi toga.

----------


## flopica

hm, ovo što pišeš ima smisla sad kad to tako fino artikulirano i uobličeno, pročitam
ja se ne bih nikad sama sjetila to tako sebi objasniti
automatski sam se krenula brinuti da se ona ne osjeti zapostavljeno zbog male i vidim da sam pretjerala
i ja i muž
mislim da smo baš tu pogriješili

----------


## eris

Ja sam imala oca autoriteta, i majku, koju su, kao profesoricu, svi u gradu voljeli i uvažavali.Bila im je cool, razumjela ih je, s njom su pili kafu i povjeravali se. Ja nisam, na žalost. Ali su oboje, moram priznati, imali jednu super osobinu: U najgorim trenucima po mene, u mojim najnečasnijim ispadima, su bili najtiši, bez prodikovanja galame i vike. Zato smo mi uvijek išli prvo njima kada napravimo neki zijan, jer su nam zaista bili podrška.(prvi put sam probala alkohol, došla kući, ne mogu otvoriti vrata, tata je lijepo otključao, uveo me u sobu, stavio u krevet i rekao: " Zube ćeš ujutro oprati". Nikada to više nismo ni spomenuli, a ja sam se naučila kontrolistai mnogo bolje, t. jpiti mnogo manje.

----------


## Beti3

Ima tako dana kad pomislim da su Englezi najpametnija nacija, jer svoje pubertetlije drže daleko od kuće u koledžima. Od 11 do 19 godina. Koliko su njihove mama manje sijede, debljih živaca, mirnijih dana...!!

Srećom nije svaki dan takav, ali kad se poklope neki faktori, uf...idem malo u šetnju. Nije to sve neki problem, ali nekad i vrsta mobitela koju netko ima ili nema, grrr, izazove u meni...bar želju za koledžom  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> Ja sam imala oca autoriteta, i majku, koju su, kao profesoricu, svi u gradu voljeli i uvažavali.Bila im je cool, razumjela ih je, s njom su pili kafu i povjeravali se. Ja nisam, na žalost. Ali su oboje, moram priznati, imali jednu super osobinu: U najgorim trenucima po mene, u mojim najnečasnijim ispadima, su bili najtiši, bez prodikovanja galame i vike. Zato smo mi uvijek išli prvo njima kada napravimo neki zijan, jer su nam zaista bili podrška.(prvi put sam probala alkohol, došla kući, ne mogu otvoriti vrata, tata je lijepo otključao, uveo me u sobu, stavio u krevet i rekao: " Zube ćeš ujutro oprati". Nikada to više nismo ni spomenuli, a ja sam se naučila kontrolistai mnogo bolje, t. jpiti mnogo manje.


Ajme, kad se sjetim. Ja sam se vrlo rano opila od prošeka. I nakon tog kobnog dana, ćaća mi je svakih recimo mjesec-dva, kupovao po bocu prošeka :Grin: 

Doduše, nije me to spriječilo da i dalje pijem ali bilo je fora :Laughing:  Moj pubertet bio je živahan. Skoro pa ga ja i muž skupa prošli (skupa smo od srednje škole) i nismo bili kako treba. Ja pogotovo. U tome i je problem, ja ne znam kako se treba postaviti jer se moji nisu postavili kako treba. Mater je uvijek imala preprepreveliko povjerenje u nas i to smo jako debelo iskorištavali, ona pojma nema što smo mi radili dok je ona pričala kako sa djecom treba nježno, prijateljski, bez granica...i ja i brat smo vjerojatno u isto to vrijeme negdje pili umjesto bilio u školi. Ma grozno. 

Ja bi volila kad bi imala tu sposobnost biti tiha i mudra. Ali ne mogu i gotovo. Trudim se ko pas da prešutim neke stvari ali jezičina je uvijek brža

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajme, kad se sjetim. Ja sam se vrlo rano opila od prošeka. I nakon tog kobnog dana, ćaća mi je svakih recimo mjesec-dva, kupovao po bocu prošeka
> 
> Doduše, nije me to spriječilo da i dalje pijem ali bilo je fora Moj pubertet bio je živahan. Skoro pa ga ja i muž skupa prošli (skupa smo od srednje škole) i nismo bili kako treba. Ja pogotovo. U tome i je problem, ja ne znam kako se treba postaviti jer se moji nisu postavili kako treba. Mater je uvijek imala preprepreveliko povjerenje u nas i to smo jako debelo iskorištavali, ona pojma nema što smo mi radili dok je ona pričala kako sa djecom treba nježno, prijateljski, bez granica...i ja i brat smo vjerojatno u isto to vrijeme negdje pili umjesto bilio u školi. Ma grozno. 
> 
> Ja bi volila kad bi imala tu sposobnost biti tiha i mudra. Ali ne mogu i gotovo. Trudim se ko pas da prešutim neke stvari ali jezičina je uvijek brža


Čini mi se da tebi (isto kao i meni) nije problem čin nego način... Nemoj ovo shvatiti kao kritiku, jer to nije. Teško je naći pravu mjeru i pravu količinu mira/galame. Kako djeca rastu, jednostavno češće upadaju u situacije koje mi smatramo opasnima i neprihvatljivima, pa imamo potrebu galamiti. 

Ipak, mislim da klinci jako dobro prepoznaju naše istinske namjere i da od povremene galame neće imati trajnih posljedica. Veće zlo bi bilo ovo koje si opisala iz svog djetinjstva. Ne mogu reći da sam imala isto, ali ni moja mama nije uspijevala naći zajednički jezik sa svojom djecom. Nije znala 90% vremena ni gdje sam ni što radim - nisam pila ali sam eksperimentirala s cigaretama i prečesto znala kidnuti iz škole i otprašiti vlakom u Zagreb na cijeli dan u prvom razredu srednje....Nitko se nije zapitao gdje sam, nisu imali pojma. Danas mi se digne kosa na glavi kad se sjetim da bi tako nešto i mojoj djeci moglo pasti na pamet. Mislim da je galama ipak bolja od nikakve komunikacije... Djeca znaju da im mislimo dobro.

----------


## Trina

Kritike mi i trebaju, moram znati gdje griješim. Istina, bolje ikako nego nikako ali većina roditelja odgaja djecu s najboljom namjerom. Moja mater je za ono vrijeme bil moderna mama koja je otkrivala toplu vodu i smatrala da kazne, prevelika ograničenja, obaveze (osim škole) itd., itd..nemaju previše smisla. U enkim stvarima je bila u pravu, u većini slučajeva nije. Pa ja radim po principu-na greškama se uči. Možda bi trebalo novu temu otvoriti jer ovo sad već enma previše veze sa pubertetom ali što sve spada pod odgoj? Recmo, ona mene nikad nije naučila kako se kuha, kako se rade neke osnovne stvari, kako se sve nešto..sve sam morala sama kad sam odrasla i nisam znala kako. ja mislim da je dužnost roditelja i da te nauči te praktične detalje. 

Moja djeca su uključena u sve. U naš život. I sve je to super ali i ja i muž pilamo previše. Ono, baš zapilamo s prodikama. Treba to skratiti.

----------


## cvijeta73

dobro, ne treba pretjerivati, ideja da nam djeca neće eksperimentirati s cigaretama i alkoholom mi se čini pretjerana.  :Grin: 
trina, ovo od eris mi zvuči kul, al ja već sad znam da nema šanse da budem takav roditelj. i slažem se sa ovim: 



> Ipak, mislim da klinci jako dobro prepoznaju naše istinske namjere i da od povremene galame neće imati trajnih posljedica


. 

ono što mislim da je važno u tinejđerskoj dobi su  - obaveze.
recite vi što hoćete, al djeca moraju biti zatrpana obavezama.  :Grin: 
ovo što ti kažeš, ja sam npr jako rano doma počela kuhati. negdje u 4. razredu srednje škole. mama je radila, naročito kad sam krenula na faks, netko je trebao skuhat ručak. na početku je to bilo jednostavno dovršavanje, a kasnije i cijeli ručak.

----------


## Peterlin

> Kritike mi i trebaju, moram znati gdje griješim. Istina, bolje ikako nego nikako ali većina roditelja odgaja djecu s najboljom namjerom. Moja mater je za ono vrijeme bil moderna mama koja je otkrivala toplu vodu i smatrala da kazne, prevelika ograničenja, obaveze (osim škole) itd., itd..nemaju previše smisla. U enkim stvarima je bila u pravu, u većini slučajeva nije. Pa ja radim po principu-na greškama se uči. Možda bi trebalo novu temu otvoriti jer ovo sad već enma previše veze sa pubertetom ali što sve spada pod odgoj? Recmo, ona mene nikad nije naučila kako se kuha, kako se rade neke osnovne stvari, kako se sve nešto..sve sam morala sama kad sam odrasla i nisam znala kako. ja mislim da je dužnost roditelja i da te nauči te praktične detalje. 
> 
> Moja djeca su uključena u sve. U naš život. I sve je to super ali i ja i muž pilamo previše. Ono, baš zapilamo s prodikama. Treba to skratiti.


Bez brige, kad bebica doraste do puberteta, moći ćeš pisati knjige o odgoju...  :Grin: 

A sad ozbiljno - istina je da treba skratiti, jer "pilanje" klinci ne slušaju, a ni roditeljima nije korisno ni zdravo. Čim ovako razmišljaš, već si na dobrom putu, ali ne ide to preko noći. Kad čitam ovo što pišeš, kao da gledam sebe i muža (u zadnjih godinu dvije, prije baš nismo galamili). Izderemo se na djecu, a kad oni odu u krevet, razgovaramo kako ne bi trebali... Pa drugi dan uspijemo bolje, a treći se opet netko izdere, pa opet dva dana dobro itd... Tako to ide, korak po korak. Već je netko gore napisao - bitno je ostati s tom djecom u kontaktu. Ovo što spominješ (kuhanje, spremanje i neke bazične stvari) može biti dobar način za to. Nema šanse da nam klinci odmah budu zahvalni na tome, to dođe kasnije, s vremenom... Ali ja imam dečke i nisu pošteđeni kućanskih poslova. Nisu u hotelu... Slažem se da trebaju biti uključeni u sve, sudjelovati u svemu i biti dio obitelji. Trebat će proći godine prije nego shvate da su praktični detalji isto dio života, ali

----------


## marta

Trina, jesi ti pitala sina zasto je izgovorio sve ono sto je izgovorio na tvoj racun? Mojima se obicno prosvijetli kad ja odigram predstavu sa zamijenjenim ulogama (il zamisljenim) i pitam ih sta misle o tome. Nije to akademski pristup, sjedi i gledaj dok izvodim Krležu, nego više skakanje oko njih, unošenje u facu i gurkanje prstom.

----------


## Jurana

A jel moš ti to malo posnimit pa dignit na YouTube da vidimo?  :Saint:

----------


## flopica

kako smo različiti, *Trina* ovo što ti smatraš materinim propustom ( nije te učila kuhati i raditi neke stvari) ja smatram jednom od boljih stvari koje je moja mama poduzela ili ne(poduzela) u mom odgoju. dok su moje prijateljice nalikovale na neke male ženice i trčale usred igre skuhati mami ručak jer ona stiže s posla ja sam se igrala slobodna i sretna. ili sam čitala stripove i bila oslobođena takvih stvari. a mama mi je radila dvokratno i nije da joj pomoć nebi dobrodošla. njezin je stav da me to i tako čeka u životu pa neka uživam bar dok sam dijete. škola je bila jedina moja obveza i to sam obavljala besprijekorno.
kad sam se udala brzo sam sve naučila i nije mi to nikakva trauma niti mislim da me je time poslala nespremnu u život. to su i tako manje- više tako jednostavne stvari da i nije potrebna neka strašna inteligencija da bi ih obavljao.

međutim, slažem se s tvrdnjom *Peterlin* da djeca trebaju sudjelovati u obitelji. znači biti dio te zajednice, ne samo živjeti u obitelji već i dijeliti određene odgovornosti, pa ipak u skladu s tim moje 8. godišnje dijete ima zaduženja tipa pospremiti svoj krevet, pomoći postaviti stol i sl.

što se tiče dijela o vikanju, ja tek sad počinjem učiti kako doseći taj stupanj razvoja u kojem čovjek savlada impuls, odgodi potrebu da zaurla, smiri se i bude normalan. u mojoj se obitelji puno vikalo, mi smo svi temperamentni, intezivno se ljutimo i intezivno se radujemo i volimo. nema između. i mislim da u većini slučajeva to deranje nije uopće dobro. najprije zato jer se ti puno trošiš i živce si kidaš, a potom i zato jer djeca koja odrastaju u galami sigurno nisu baš ni sama smirena pa i sama galame. to im je način komunikacije. i ružno je vidjeti ljude koji galame jedni na druge. ovo ja većinom u teoriji, velim da se tek oslobađam potrebe da galamim kad sam frustrirana. :Grin: 

a kako odgajati dijete u pubertetu i ostati kul, mudar i pametan stvarno nemam pojma.

----------


## marta

> A jel moš ti to malo posnimit pa dignit na YouTube da vidimo?


Neeeeema šanse. 

No way.

----------


## hibiskus

moja kcer po dobi ne spada na ovu temu, ali po ponasanju - svakako.
pa sad, ima li ovdje mama ciji su klinci bili nemoguci sa 7,5 godina da me prosvijetle kako ce to izgledati sa 10.
jer mene je strah  :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> Malo mi se tesko vraatiti u to vrijeme kad sam imala dvoje djece, al napravila sam tu gresku da sam previse brinula o tome kako ce A prihvatiti L. U medjuvremenu sam shvatila da se ne treba njima nista posebno dodvoravati zbog sestre ili brata, samo treba uvaziti njihov (los) osjecaj u vezi toga. Al taj trud da se ne ostavlja zapostavljeno ima mi puno vise smisla kad je malo dijete u pitanju, jer najcesce ne moze jasno izraziti svoje osjecaje i potrebe. Ovi stariji mogu se sami izraziti. Ja pokusavam sve hendlati kao i prije, sto naravno da nije moguce, ali oni me sam i najbolje upozore kad (ako) ih zapostavim. Al ne radim vise nikakve posebne stilske figure u vezi toga.


Zasto, zaboga, nisi ovo napisala par godina ranije.  :Laughing: 
Ustedjela bi meni puno znoja, suza, osjecaja nesposobnosti (a imam ih samo dvoje) ... ovako sam sama morala doci do slicnog zakljucka.

----------


## marta

Da baba ima pišu ne bi joj trebo dida.  :Grin:  Jelte.

----------


## marta

hibiskus, ovo nije tema za tebe. ti trebas na: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59684-R...bertetom/page5

----------


## eris

Potpisujem flopicu.
Uživala sam u svom djetinjstvu sa minimum obaveza(iznijeti smeće svakodnevno i utorkom usisati8 i obrisati podove).
Sve sam naučila, kuham, perem peglam, pravim kolače, zimnice. Ali ja sam UČILA, bez obzira bila u pubertetu ili ne. Moja se otima u školi, i zaista mislim da sam joj trebala ranije natovariti brdo obaveza, pa bi njoj knjiga došla kao odmor. Sa ovim ostalim neće tako biti, mali već redovno obavlja po neku stvar. Najstarija sve radi sa gunđanjem, ili namjerom da joj nešto dopustimo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Potpisujem flopicu.
> Uživala sam u svom djetinjstvu sa minimum obaveza(iznijeti smeće svakodnevno i utorkom usisati8 i obrisati podove).
> Sve sam naučila, kuham, perem peglam, pravim kolače, zimnice. Ali ja sam UČILA, bez obzira bila u pubertetu ili ne. Moja se otima u školi, i zaista mislim da sam joj trebala ranije natovariti brdo obaveza, pa bi njoj knjiga došla kao odmor. Sa ovim ostalim neće tako biti, mali već redovno obavlja po neku stvar. Najstarija sve radi sa gunđanjem, ili namjerom da joj nešto dopustimo.


Ovo je točno, jer nema pristupa koji bi palio kod svakog djeteta... Svakom treba naći nešto po mjeri. Ja sam npr. voljela kuhati i peći kolače otkad mi je nos bio do stola (nije to slučaj sa svim kućnim poslovima). To sam naučila rano. Čišćenje kuće mi je u srednjoj školi bio izgovor da ne učim i slično... Na kraju svi sve savladamo na način koji nam paše ili na koji smo primorani.

Ne mogu si trenutno zamisliti da moji sinovi nešto po kući naprave od svoje volje, ali možda jednom budu. Za sad ih ganjam samo da čiste i spremaju za sobom (svoje suđe, svoju odjeću, svoje krevete) i to mi se čini dosta. Ne moraju se pretrgnuti od posla, ali ne trebaju biti ni generator nereda. Kaže kolegica koja ima stariju djecu da se klinci obično preokrenu kad im počnu u kuću zalaziti prijatelji (pogotovo oni suprotnog spola) pa ih bude sram vlastitog nereda, he he he...

----------


## eris

Tačno je to tako, Peterlin. Moja mlađa sestra je znala samo izaći iz odjeće koju je nosila, ostavivši je na podu. I tako desetak odjevnih kombinacija. Majka je ludila. Da je vidite sada, čistunica od glave do pete. I tako je od kada je krenula na fakultet.
A da ne pričam o bratu, tom si iz 8 kvadrata sobe mogao napuniti kutije otpacima organskog i neorganskog porijekla. Danas je jedan fini, mladi čovjek, uredan, sa kućicom ko iz filmova. Tješim se kada se njih sjetim :Smile:

----------


## hibiskus

> hibiskus, ovo nije tema za tebe. ti trebas na: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59684-R...bertetom/page5




hvala, odoh na proucavanje  :Smile: 




5 strana  :Shock: 
ajde bar znam da nas puno ima iste probleme  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Ja to smatram propustom. Nisu to samo kolači i kuhanje, puno je tu stvari u igri...pa sad možemo odmah odletiti u neke druge vode koje zovu-koliko vremena provodite sa svojom djecom.. :Smile: ..ali odgoj je toliko kompleksna stvar da ne znam što da više napišem.

----------


## Trina

Eto, imali smo nekoliko razgovora koji bi, ja bi rekla, urodili plodom. Bar na kratko, bar malo, mrvicu. I mi s njim, i ja i muž..stvarno se trebamo malo opustiti i smiriti strasti jer i ja i on jasno griješimo-oboje od buhe pravimo slona i onda pilamo li ga pilamo. Vidim i ja da sina treba zaposliti a, budući da sport ne voli, a zašto bi ga i volio kad mu i mama i tata imaju dvi lijeve za sport :Smile: , ja ćorava pored zdravih očiju pa smišljam kako zaposliti sina koji, otkad se rodio sve živo sastavlja i rastavlja, spaja, slaže...Totalni majstor za sve. Sad ću mu kupiti onu malu pilicu što smo je mi imali na tehničkom, samo mi još treba vaša pomoć da nađem negdje nekakve ideje, šablone..nešto što bi se dalo napraviti od šprerploče a da je jako zanimljivo. Dajte ubacite koji link ,ja kopam po netu a ne mogu naći.

Uglavnom, vidim da je recept rad, rad i rad. Pa će tako i biti

----------


## marta

Šta će mu pilica, hebate, daj malom da radi zaozbiljno.

----------


## Trina

:Smile:  Ovo je finije, traži strpljenja i živaca. Pa nek pila. Ja sam mislila da si mi došla neki link dobar staviti

----------


## Beti3

Mome je došla ideja da napravi fontanu. Toliko se dao u taj projekt da je danima bio zaokupljen. Mi smo kupili plastično korito( ono veliko za grožđe ili slično. Trebalo je kopati, pa ugraditi, pa slagati lijepo kamenje okolo-naravno trebalo je najprije naći kamenje po gromačama i na moru, pa je napravio potočić, pa slapove, trajalo je to cijelo ljeto...
Ide na principu preljeva, ista voda, samo povremeno očistiš. I kako uvijek teče nema komaraca ni ne ustoji se.
Tata je proveo žicu, kupili smo pumpu u Pevecu i evo već 2-3 godine ja uživam u žuboru vode.
Bile su i zlatne ribice lani. Pa lopoč.
11 godišnjak to može, uz pomoć.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Šta će mu pilica, hebate, daj malom da radi zaozbiljno.


slažem se s martom. trina, vi imate kuću, u kući ima sto i jedna stvar sigurno za napravit, pofarbati ogradu, napraviti ogradu, vrt...jako će biti sretan kad vidi nešto što je on napravio, a korisno je. 
moj j, kojemu se niš neda, kod none je s mm-om napravio kućicu za psa, da znaš kako je bio sav važan i ponosan. 
sori, nije link  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> slažem se s martom. trina, vi imate kuću, u kući ima sto i jedna stvar sigurno za napravit, pofarbati ogradu, napraviti ogradu, vrt...jako će biti sretan kad vidi nešto što je on napravio, a korisno je. 
> moj j, kojemu se niš neda, kod none je s mm-om napravio kućicu za psa, da znaš kako je bio sav važan i ponosan. 
> sori, nije link


Evo nečega što zanima mog mlađeg sina: http://www.aeromodelarstvo.net/hr_aeromodelarstvo.asp

Imam punu kuću modela (onih Revellovih plastičnih, koji ne lete) ali trenutno na stolu stoji jedan od balze na pogon s gumicom. Bilo bi ga jednostavno izraditi kad bi bilo odgovarajućeg materijala i nacrta. 

Ali ima cvijeta pravo.... VIše od svega moju djecu privlači izrada jednostavnih stvari od drva, npr. kućice za ptice.

Prošli tjedan je stariji uredno s nama mazao stolariju sadolinom (u vikendici, nije bilo opasnosti da nešto uništi ili napravi loše), a isto tako tamo sudjeluje u krečenju. 

Mlađi nije iz te vreće, taj će raditi avione i kopati po vrtu,  a kist i valjak ga ne zanimaju.

Offt. Trina, nisi li rekla da tm uređuje staru kamenu kuću? Raj za zaposliti dječaka oko pomaganja koje više nije samo u rangu igre.

----------


## Trina

Izgleda da je problem bio u našem guranju svega u vezi škole.  Malo smo popustili, opustili se i sve je bolje. Možda je i on bio u nekakvoj fazi, ne znam ali definitivno smo pretjerali kad je škola u pitanju. Nakon svega rekla sam mu da me nije briga, neka radi kako misli da treba, pametan je, sposoban, predivan i dobar a ocjene su za njega, nisu za nas. I sve je nekako bolje i opuštenije. I popravio je i ocjene, na moje veliko čuđenje.

----------


## Peterlin

Bravo za sina, ali i za tebe!

----------


## Trina

Jučer mi je onako spontano rekao da smo ja i tata baš super. I da je jako sretan što ima tako savršenu obitelj. Ja mislim da ne postoji ljepša rečenica na svijetu. (uživat ću do sljedećeg trenutka inspiracije-za nekakvu pizdariju :Smile: )

----------


## Joe

> Izgleda da je problem bio u našem guranju svega u vezi škole.  Malo smo popustili, opustili se i sve je bolje. Možda je i on bio u nekakvoj fazi, ne znam ali definitivno smo pretjerali kad je škola u pitanju. Nakon svega rekla sam mu da me nije briga, neka radi kako misli da treba, pametan je, sposoban, predivan i dobar a ocjene su za njega, nisu za nas. I sve je nekako bolje i opuštenije. I popravio je i ocjene, na moje veliko čuđenje.


moja se jako jako popravila otkad sam ja prestala vršiti pritisak, zvuči paradoksalno, ali zapravo je logično.

bravo, trina, i super za promjenu perspektive  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

Drago mi je Trina sto ste usli u stabilniju fazu, nama je kraj skolske godine uvijek izrazito stresan. B ne funkcionira u skoli zadnjih mjesec dana, njemu je naprosto to sve predinamicno, on se iskljuci. I prosle i ove godine iz svih zadnjih testova dobije lose ocjene, onda i sam kuzi da je to koma pa pocne presušućivati ocjene (ja ne mogu reci da on ne uci ali se nikako skoncentrirati na ucenje i skolu) pa onda mi krenemo i tako se zavrtimo u krug svađa. Uf, a ocekujem da ce slijedecih godina biti i gore...

----------


## Milana

> Jučer mi je onako spontano rekao da smo ja i tata baš super. I da je  jako sretan što ima tako savršenu obitelj. Ja mislim da ne postoji  ljepša rečenica na svijetu. (uživat ću do sljedećeg trenutka  inspiracije-za nekakvu pizdariju)


I ja uživam kad mi moj to kaže.... 

I mi imamo predpubertetskih ispada, a jako, jako smo (po godinama) daleko od puberteta. Samo što je to kod mog (bar se nadam) faza.

U biti krenula sam pisat s namjerom da potvrdim ono o radu, da treba ih zaposliti (primjereno njihovim godinama) i stvarno im gluposti neće padat na pamet i biti će zaokupljeni poslom.
Susjeda (udovica 3 djece) ima 14god. sina. Mali je prošlu jesen i zimu bio za poludit... stiglo proljeće, mama ga zaposlila u vrtu, košenje trave, po vrtu vozi onaj mali traktorić, nabavila mu nekoliko zečeva da ih uzgaja.... dečko je doživio očigledni preporod. Kad ga vidim kako samo važno radi i priča o tome sav si onako veliki. A mama ponosna jer je period s problemima (bar za neko vrijeme) prošao.

Dakle u radu je spas  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

Šest i po godina je prošlo od ove teme kad mi se marta smijala što pišem na njoj jer mi sin nema ni 8 godina.

Vidim da nam je obiteljski život sa sinom zaista lakši sada nego što je bio onda, iako je sad u pubertetu. Jedino što gnjavi brata, na način kako su napisale cvijeta i piplica. Kako mu ne damo da vrijeđa brata, onda postupa podmuklo: kao grli ga, a zapravo ga maltretira.
Ali inače, puno je manje bijesa i nervoze u kući. No, ima još vremena da se to promijeni.

Zapravo, promjene raspoloženja i kratak fitilj vezujem uz razdoblja igranja igrice. Kad ne igra, dobro je raspoložen i uravnotežen.

----------


## tanja_b

Zašto ja tek sad vidim ovu temu?
Ali možda i bolje, jer prije 6 godina ne bih imala što ni pisati na njoj. Kad je imao 7-8 godina nisam ni pomišljala na pubertet.
Ono što sad mogu reći: pravi - psihološki pubertet krenuo je malo nakon što su krenule fizičke promjene (ubrzani rast i mutiranje kao najizrazitije). I to nema nikakve veze sa svađalačkim fazama djeteta od 7, 8, 9 ili 10 godina. Ono je bilo samo treniranje roditeljskih živaca  :Grin: 
U zadnje vrijeme primjećujem sve više znakova psihičkog sazrijevanja, i to mi je drago vidjeti. S druge strane, primjećujem i neke karakterne sklonosti koje mi se baš ne sviđaju  :Undecided:   ali tu zasad ne mogu puno učiniti. Osim razgovarati, kad me hoće slušati, i čekati da mu se u glavi stvari do kraja poslože - jer vidim da se počinju slagati, i da je zasad ok.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ali inače, puno je manje bijesa i nervoze u kući. No, ima još vremena da se to promijeni.


onda ću ja odahnuti kroz 10-12 godina?

----------


## Trina

Ja otvorila ovu temu? 
Ajme majko, prošlo je koliko, 6 godina od onda? Sad je to skoro punoljetni momak, a prošli smo svašta. Da mi je netko rekao da će ono o čemu sam pisala biti fina faza, odma bi se upucala. Ustvari, sad imam i curu od 16, još jednog momka od 12 i dijete od 7 koje se liječi. Ajmemajko, to je sve što mogu reći

----------


## magistra

Trina,
jel da da si sad puno pametnija? Mogla bi i knjigu napisati...

----------


## jelena.O

ili koji redak bar

----------


## Trina

Ma kako da nisam. Prvo od četiri uđe u pubertet, pa onda drugo i treće, a onda vidiš da to veze nema jedno s drugim, svaki put ispočetka padam s marsa.

----------


## magistra

Ja kao bitno vidim ovaj lasteks da mi drži živce na tregerima.
Ima dana da me guma popusti ali se napnem ispočetka.

----------

